# Tipping the groomer? How much?



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

About 1/3 my client tip. The majority of those tip 10%. I have some clients that tip much more - about 40%. Including one that flies across the country to have me groom her dog, lol. There are lots of good groomers out there, I don't know why she picked me. 

(OK, I do. She came to me while on vacation. I mailed photos of the clip and instructions home to her so if she wanted, the next groomer to match the clip. She went to 3 - 4 groomers over winter, her dog was traumatized and is now aggressive for grooming. I didn't have a problem with him when she came back. He was stressed and putting his teeth on me, but not biting. Nothing to break a dog's budding trust like excessive restraint and force!)

The nicest tip I ever got was about 10% - but it came with a very sweet note that I have kept. If your budget is tight, you can show your appreciation with a note, or a plate of homemade brownies.  Or asking for some business cards to give to your friends! Referrals are better than tips, IMO. I'm very happy when I groom someone's dog and within a month I'm grooming all their coworkers dogs!

Tips aren't necessary, but it's very encouraging to hear when we do our jobs well.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

The usual 10-15% is nice....although if the total comes to below 4 or 5 dollars, it's nice if you go ahead and do $4-$5. Nothing says "thanks for the hard work!" like $2. (heavy sarcasm intended) Or as tortoise said, a plate of brownies, some cookies, or even a nice thank you note is appreciated too!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for the honest responses. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

About 1/3 of mine tip too, it's typically $5, but a couple tip $10. It really makes our day to get tips! But don't feel obligated!

I was once tipped in 10lbs of zucchini, it gave us a good laugh.


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*You tip...*

You tip $100 per inch of hair ;-). Just kidding. Probably about 85 percent of my clients tip (mobile grooming), and it is anywhere from $2-$50 per dog. I am the owner/sole proprietor of my business and the only 'employee'. I never expect a tip (except if your dog bites me!), and they are always appreciated. Now if you know you have a total ******* of a dog, you should probably tip on the high end. But I have had people who do a very exact calculation of say 15%... leaving the tip at like $3.27, lol, that is very weird to get on the paycheck! I also have people that only tip once per year, and give a total whopper at Christmas. It is totally up to you. Groomers always appreciate tips, but we also enjoy cookies, pizza, pedicures, etc. It doesn't always have to be monitary.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Well, I tip 25%. Things are expensive in this area (NJ) and tips tend to be higher than in other parts of the country. AND I want to keep my groomer happy so she treats my dog even better than she would normally.
I cannot even imagine not tipping a groomer, I am really very surprised that so many customers don't tip!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

My regular clients almost always tip me. It is usually $5-$10 depending on the dog(s). I always appreciate it when they do because I use almost all of my tips for blade sharpening or purchasing new equipment.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I tip 10% and I give a much bigger one in December. I also give my groomer fairly nice Christmas presents.

Last year, before I headed to the Poodle Parade, I asked him to give me some business cards so that I could give them out to other poodle owners. He really appreciated that.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I tip 20% most of the time. I just try to round it up to even numbers. They do such a great job and I know that Lexi gets to play while she is there, but she still takes a lot of time. I could drop her off and not say a word on what I want done and she would be groomed exactly how I want. They are that good and know me/her that well.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Of course everyone appreciates tips! It sure makes my day  However, one of the coolest things was a new client left a very nice review on Yelp. She said I was nice and knowledgable  That made my day too!


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I would say 80 to 90% of my clients give tips. $3-$5 is the norm. one thing i had learned just a few years ago is that it is NOT customary to tip the owner or a business even if they are the only one doing the work. hmmm. I am very reasonably priced for my area and often go above and beyond for my clients, I have a business to run and still need to make money for my family so I thought that concept was very dated. what I have found, and I hope I dont offend anyone, is that the clients that have more than enough never tip as well as the clients just scraping by. and their fur babies are usually a bit more difficult or they are a bit more demanding. I, myself, am a very generous tipper, 20% or more, because I know what the service industry is like. that said, my tip will also reflect if I was treated poorly. for example, if I am at a restraunt and my food is not good, service is slow, but my waiter is doing everything they can and maintaining a positive, friendly attitude, I will still tip well. however, if the food is good but the waiter is grumpy or rude, they get less, sometimes much less. that is how it should be in service. your hairdresser cannot 100% guaranty you will be happy with the cut or color, but she still took the time and did the job. As a groomer, I dont always know how your pet will behave or if the previous or next pet in will disrupt or upset your pet, somethings are out of our control.
sorry. I will get off my soapbox now. 
I would like to add though, that when you (anyone) is shopping around for a groomer, I hope you are asking questions before AND after the groom, nothing sucks more than loosing a client and never knowing why. if the clip is not what you expected, tell me, give me an opportunity to correct it. every groomer has their own style and that will work for some people and not for others but please dont leave us wondering.
rant over


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Really, $3-$5? Can I ask how much you charge for the grooming? And I cannot even imagine not giving any tip! As I said before, since I am in the northeast everything seems to be more expensive here, but a 10% tip for a groomer seems very low to me, especially for a poodle! My groomer takes over an hour to do Lily's bath and clipping (and although I know she's not as easy to groom as my last dog, the groomer tells me she is good so it's not extra time due to that) does exactly what I ask for and although it's not perfect with every hair in place, I am very happy with my groomer and I want to keep my her happy too, so I tip well.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm in the over-tipping the owner of the mobile grooming van camp. I think our groom is about $75-80. I give him $100. Yes, he owns it. No, I'm not obligated to tip, but I do. 

I like our groomer very much, but more importantly, our dog loves him... 

I'm also in the Northeast - grooming is not cheap here, and there are plenty of crappy groomers who don't care about their clients, really. I can't imagine not tipping, making holiday cookies, etc, for our groomer. If I can run out and give cookies to the garbage men every holiday season, I can certainly take care of our groomer. 

sarah


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

That would be an average. Small dog $35-$40. 1-1 1/2 hour everything included. I will tell you I am not the cheapest groomer in town


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

My Karat costs on average between 100 and 150 per groom. She is groomed every 3 weeks. However, she is hand dried, not cage dried. I tip between 20-30. which is 20%. It takes a minimum of 4 hours to groom her. She then gets additional grooming from her handler before each show ... to touch up, do additional scissoring, etc.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

and I am a pet groomer. the only 'show' groom I have ever done was a Corgi. lol. I also hand dry 99% of the dogs and cats I groom. but the trims are for pets so they are not too complicated. I also use my tips to go to grooming shows and seminars, buy DVDs, products and equipment. most of what I make goes right back into what I love to do. my new passion is creative grooming and I have a pretty extensive wish list. ultimately tipping is an option, it is not manditory. I dont think groomers are mistreating pets because their owners dont/wont tip. do we go a little over for our good tippers sure. I might keep prime times and days available to those clients or spend a little extra time pampering their pooch, maybe a special bandana, treat, or nail polish. but every pet gets the same quality groom, I dont rush and I dont skimp. whether the client is happy or not, tips or not, when that dog (or cat) leaves my salon it is a reflection of me.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I tip $5 a groom plus at the holidays I give a nice big tip (the price of one groom). Last week I gave her two tickets to the local LA County fair with a parking pass. You would have thought she had won the lottery. LOL. 

I have referred a couple people to her that have come regularly, so I get a $5 discount on Bonnie for that. I also go twice a month because I like a clean dog, so my cost per groom is low. She has been charging me $15 for Jazz' bath and brush (no grooming). Bonnie is $30 every two weeks or $60 a month (was $35 every two weeks). I save $15 a month by going every two weeks as normally for Bonnie's small standard size she would be $75 a month and I pay $60 a month. For a full sized standard she charges $80 every 4 weeks. She charging depending on frequency because she said it is so much easier to groom a standard that is frequently groomed. I am charged an extra $5 if she has fleas (no fleas last few months!) and an extra $10 if she has matts (never has matts because I go every two weeks). Also, since I come regularly and always show up, I get a prime time. If I need to change an appointment, Bonnie gets whatever is convenient for me.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

sarahmurphy, your cost is similar to mine and we use a mobile groomer too. And I am with you on giving cookies, etc. I usually use the time before and during a grooming appointment to bake (which I love to do) and often will give the groomer fresh baked cookies 
Supysmom, I didn't mean to imply that a groomer would mistreat a dog because they didn't get a tip, but I figure if you tip well, the groomer may just do that little "extra" as you said or fit you into a tight schedule, etc. And everyone likes to be appreciated in their job so that is a way for me to show my appreciation for a job well done.


----------



## jeffrow (Jul 19, 2010)

We tip $20 per dog x 2. I keep telling our groomer she does not charge enough at $55. How you can have a dog in your shop for four hours and only charge $55 is beyond me. I know how tough it is to groom our boys and its well worth $75 to us.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

oh lilys-mom I know. 
unfortunately there are bad groomers out there. people should do there research before choosing. just like daycare, doctors etc. I just mean tipping will not guaranty better treatment just like non tipping wont mean bad treatment. but yes, we do appreciate the clients that appreciate us:act-up:


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I tip 18% per dog. My groomer is my savior because otherwise I would have to do them and it's a lot of work.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I tip $20 for my 2 pups. But I think my groomer is really cheap. She charges $37 for a toy. She has a mini poodle that she shows so she is really good with poodle cuts. I just love her. Gucci got his first cut with Petco and it was awful. Im embarrassed to even post pics of that haircut and it costed more.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

This might sound odd based on a lot of comments but it's something I don't understand... why don't groomers simply charge a fair price for the service they provide? Then it takes out all the guess work of are you tipping or not tipping appropriately....


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Minnie said:


> This might sound odd based on a lot of comments but it's something I don't understand... why don't groomers simply charge a fair price for the service they provide? Then it takes out all the guess work of are you tipping or not tipping appropriately....


Most do, but we make commission from the price of the groom, and we get ALL of the tip.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Most do, but we make commission from the price of the groom, and we get ALL of the tip.


I still don't understand..... Why not charge more if the rate is not appropriate?


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

Minnie said:


> I still don't understand..... Why not charge more if the rate is not appropriate?


As I saw once in a tourist guide to the US, it patiently explained that the price listed on menus is not the actual price for food in restaurants. There is an unlisted surcharge called a "gratuity" that varies in percentage, but is socially unacceptable to omit. 

Our US culture for tipping is hard to figure out in unfamiliar areas like dog grooming, especially when as some posters have pointed out, tipping customs are different in different areas of the US, especially the NE. 

Thanks to those who responded to this thread, this is good info!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Minnie said:


> I still don't understand..... Why not charge more if the rate is not appropriate?


If a groom for a toy poodle is around $35-40 - would you pay $80 for a toy poodle groom? I doubt it. It does help the groomer when the groom price is raised, but you alienate certain clientele. But if you want to cater to people who will pay higher grooming prices, then it's great. But that is not the case with a lot of clients.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> If a groom for a toy poodle is around $35-40 - would you pay $80 for a toy poodle groom? I doubt it. It does help the groomer when the groom price is raised, but you alienate certain clientele. But if you want to cater to people who will pay higher grooming prices, then it's great. But that is not the case with a lot of clients.


Actually the answer is yes I would and do.... if I asked for something that was more than a traditional groom then I would be willing to pay for it - in fact as I am trying to keep my toy's coat in very good condition I often pay the higher price as I have told my groomer (who is awesome by the way) that I want to pay for a two session groom so that she is able to take the extra time.

In other words - if what the customer is asking for costs more - then tell them and let the customer decide whether they are willing to pay the price or will settle for a more traditional groom.

I imagine those customers that wouldn't pay the higher prices also have a tendency not to tip.... 

After all of this... personally yes I do tip especially when my groomer goes above and beyond. She teaches me something new to help her coat, changes my appointment last minute, she's having a tough day and my dog still comes out happy and well groomed, etc, etc. 

I just wondered why groomers don't charge more - as someone that is just learning how to groom I am very aware of how difficult and really back braking it can be to do this job and thankful to my groomer for all she does!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

There are groomers who charge more, and there are clients more than happy to pay for it. But sadly, many people are bargain hunters and only care about the price, so the prices need to fall somewhere in the middle. If I wasn't a groomer and did not groom my own dogs, I too would pay whatever amount of money AND tip if I really loved the groomer, they treated my dogs well, and the haircut was fantastic. I've had people ask about the grooming prices and complain that a $35 basic shavedown was too much, and if I would only charge half if I shaved half the dog. Higher prices tend to weed out people like this, but at the same time, some people are scared of high prices. AND, you will be surprised by how many people do not know what goes into grooming a dog. I've had complaints why I would charge x amount to bathe and dry a German Shepherd or Husky, they complain that they could do it themselves in the backyard with a hose. I say be my guest! There are so many great groomers out there fighting with cheap groomers who put ads on Craigslist for $25 grooms. They are not the greatest quality but people don't seem to care!


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Also depending who you work for you may not have the freedom of adjusting your own prices or the amount of commission you make


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> I've had people ask about the grooming prices and complain that a $35 basic shavedown was too much, and if I would only charge half if I shaved half the dog.


That's too funny. I wouldn't have been able to keep a straight face. Lol


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi goes to the groomer every five weeks. Most of the year she is kept in a Miami. One time she goes in and will be cut short all over, FFT, wash and brush and it runs about $68. The next time she goes in it is no body trim, just FFT, clean topknots and bracelets up, wash and brush. That runs me about $55. I tip 20% on each groom. The groomer I use just raised her prices a little bit this summer. The owner of the shop is the only one who ever clips Lexi and I would never think of not tipping her. I think her prices are more than fair and would still go to her even if she raised prices again. I know that they will keep her safe, that she really has fun there, they are patient with the dogs they groom. On top of all that, she looks fantastic when I pick her up. The groomer is very particular and it shows in her work. I also make sure that Lexi is brushed out with no knots when she goes in. I brush Lexi out often and take care of her coat, but I always double check and make sure I check ears, topknots and bracelets before she is groomed. I don't want Lexi to have to spend anymore time than she has too being groomed and I don't want the groomer to have to deal with a bunch of knots. Kind of like straightening up your house before the housekeeper comes.  She does find a stray knot or two, but also makes a point to tell me how she appreciates the care I do take on Lexi's coat. As someone else said, I had no idea what went into grooming a spoo. Our toy poodle was a wash and fluff kind of dog. She never got that true poodle coat. I asked the groomer one time what it would take to bath and dry Lexi in between grooms if I wanted to. She looked at me and asked me why I would want to. She than told me what went into grooming her. I proptley set up standing appointments for her! I have had to wash and dry her a couple of times in a pinch, but so appreciate the groomer who does it for me.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Minnie said:


> I just wondered why groomers don't charge more - as someone that is just learning how to groom I am very aware of how difficult and really back braking it can be to do this job and thankful to my groomer for all she does!


We charge as much as the market will bear. Some groomers get $80 for a groom that I charge $38. (And get paid only $11.40 for.) 

I just raised my prices. My goal is to grow a client list that will pay for superior work and work my prices significantly. I'm in a rural area- not much competition here as far as quality! (Understatement of century, lol). I'm working on NDGAA certification, cultivating clients, and getting an outstanding (for my area) photo portfolio.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good luck, Tortoise! It sounds like a terrific choice for you. I would be willing to pay more for someone who was truly a poodle specialist. I know others would, too.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I sure am! My groomer that I finally found has a poodle and has taken extra poodle grooming training. I sure and happy I pay and I tip her well! So glad for all the great info on this thread, thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

outwest said:


> Good luck, Tortoise! It sounds like a terrific choice for you. I would be willing to pay more for someone who was truly a poodle specialist. I know others would, too.


I have 2 good poodle clients - and one of those is 14 years old and fading.  Not many poodles in this area! I'm working on those cuddle Japanese styles for shih tzus. I think I'll capture a lot of attention with those.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

at the shop I work at I would say probably 75% of the customers tip. Most are $5-$20, 20% is nice. Yes, you have a poodle, they are a lot of work, tips are welcome! If you have a regular groomer, larger tips around the holidays are nice too


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes I have a poodle and yes she is tons of work but if I am not paying enough then why not raise prices? I was at a seminar about pricing and one thing mentioned was in order to make money charge appropriately - more for poodles or matted dogs for example...

I do tip as I have an excellent groomer that often does something more than I request but it seems on this thread it's expected and many customers may not know this.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Yes I have a poodle and yes she is tons of work but if I am not paying enough then why not raise prices? I was at a seminar about pricing and one thing mentioned was in order to make money charge appropriately - more for poodles or matted dogs for example...
> 
> I do tip as I have an excellent groomer that often does something more than I request but it seems on this thread it's expected and many customers may not know this.


I agree, I guess I just didn't think about it. It's been years since we have used a groomer, but as a "born again poodle owner" I anticipate having to use one in the future. It would not have occured to me that a small shop, where the owner is grooming my dog, would not just charge what they felt the job was worth. I apply the same policy to other services. I don't tip my farrier or hairdresser (both work for themselves and set their own prices) for normal work, but I tip the girl that does my nails since it could be anyone in a large salon, you don't request a specific girl, and they work primarily for tips. 

Given the frequency in which I expect to have grooming done on our girl (1-2 times a year), I will likely tip, but would probably do something more along $5 if I'm already paying $80 for a groom.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I hate it when a client tips me when they first drop their dogs off or ask me what should they tip me. I always tell them it's completely up to them and never an obligation. The most average tips I get are between 5-10 dollars but I also get regular 20- and 30 dollar tippers too, but that's because a lot of my clients have been coming to me for 10 - 11 years and they have multiple dogs. This day and age so many people just expect it which takes away the whole purpose of tips in the first place. Some of my favorite most appreciated clients have never tipped a dime, but they have sent me a lot of referrals and they have been loyal to me for many years, and that is the biggest appreciation any one could show me


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I often groom my own dogs but I have shopped around for a groomer for those times I am swamped at work and just don't feel like doing it myself. I have an awesome groomer now for those times, but I chose based on how she treats my dogs first, which is most important to me since they're not going to be showed. It just so happens she is very good! She charges $75 for each dog to maintain a Miami, but more if there are mats or anything that requires extra work. I always tip $20 for each dog. But one of the reasons I love her is that she is REALLY strict about dogs that she accepts in to be groomed, and the fact that there is lots of competition right in the neighbourhood doesn't matter to her. She's a quality operator


----------

